# 55 Gallon Moss wall & floor



## Alaskacajun (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank that was recently a planted tank with 2 - 54 watt 6500 K T5 bulbs. I remodeled my house this summer so I decided to move the tank and start over. I cleaned the tank, and have a new fixture to mount the T5's in and am going to mount my filter in the stand. I plan on adding a DIY CO2 system before I start planting the tank again.

I fell in love with shrimp so I believe this tank is going to be a shrimp tank, with the various Amano, Cherry Reds, and Bamboo shrimp that came out of the 55. I would really like to do a moss wall and have been looking on line on how I should start this project. The plan is to get some wire mesh that willcover the bottom and back of the tank and tie a ton of moss to the wire in hopes that it will take off and fill in the bottom and back of the tank. 

My question is this, is this a sound approach? Do I need some sort of substrate? Will the moss grow and carpet the tank the way I want? I plan on putting 2 or 3 rocks in the bottom to break up the moss and to hold the wire down but I'm going for a clean look....

ideas...?

- Clint


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Clint,

I got some nice black plastic embroidery mesh at my local hobby store (Michael's) for 60 cents apiece. You can use those to sandwich mosses to cover just about any flat surface you wish. There's no reason you can't use them to cover the bottom of an aquarium. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

If you are starting with just moss, I suggest also adding really fast growing stem plants just to keep the algae at bay. Once the tank matures, you can just take out the stem, no problem.  What you'll have left is a really nice tank with moss all over

good luck on the tank!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I cant wait to see your moss wall. I wanted to make one too but i didn't know how to incorporate a moss wall into my tanks.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Hopefully you can inspire me =D


----------



## Alaskacajun (Jul 28, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> Clint,
> 
> I got some nice black plastic embroidery mesh at my local hobby store (Michael's) for 60 cents apiece. You can use those to sandwich mosses to cover just about any flat surface you wish. There's no reason you can't use them to cover the bottom of an aquarium.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll be visiting Micheal's tonight....  ... that should make the wife happy! :slywink:

- Clint


----------



## Alaskacajun (Jul 28, 2008)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Hopefully you can inspire me =D


I've been looking at all of the Takashi Amano stuff over the last few months and have an idea as to how I want to set the tank up. But I have no real first hand knowledge on how to make my idea become a reality. I started with swords and other various plants to see if growing live plants was for me. Now that I've played with it for over a year I think I know how to get started on the moss wall that I've always wanted to do.... we'll see though. It'll probably take me all winter to build up the CO2 system and filtration. I'll keep ya'll posted on my progress!

- Clint


----------

